# something fishy?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

after seeing sig post the pdf for miracles tanks. Ive always been wanting to ask and i just couldnt stand it no more. I've been looking over the aquarium sizes and prices. Seeing the 55 gallon size it just caught my eye and i just couldnt stop thinking about it. 48X12X19 inches only really gives a 47-48 gallon tank. Am i missing something here? why are they selling it as a 55g?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

xriddler said:


> after seeing sig post the pdf for miracles tanks. Ive always been wanting to ask and i just couldnt stand it no more. I've been looking over the aquarium sizes and prices. Seeing the 55 gallon size it just caught my eye and i just couldnt stop thinking about it. 48X12X19 inches only really gives a 47-48 gallon tank. Am i missing something here? why are they selling it as a 55g?


A 55g should be 48x13x19, I think.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

a 55g is actually 48 X 12.75 X 21 along these lines. some of them are 48 X 12.75 X 20.75 but never the miracles measurements. thats why im confused why that is considered a 55g tank.

edit: i accidently bought a 40g long when it was advertised as 55g on kijiji so after being a dumbdumb i made sure to check the 55g measurement was.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

marketing?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder if they take into account glass thickness and trim thickness.

Some trims stick out and extra half inch on all sides. And some people include the extra dimensions of rim thickness as tank dimensions. 

So if we take into account trim and glass thickness the internal capacity of actual usuable water space in a tank could be substantially less...

*edit* for example an over all dimension of 48 x 13 x 21 might only have tank space equivilant to 46 x 11.5 x 20 if we consider trim and glass. Or manufacturers could just be buttheads and use marketing to make it seem bigger lol.

For example take Kraft. They reduced pack sizing by 10% in order to keep prices the same. so the $1 can of juice concentrate you get is 10% smaller but you pay the same price. They did a study and found consumers are more willing to pay the same price and recieve less, than pay more for a product they are already purchasing (probably has no relevance to the aquarium world, but i felt like saying it )


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I understand what you mean but 2 inches shorter is alot to disappear though right?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

that was a bit of an exageration. 0.5-1" is easily done though. especially on larger tanks with thicker glass. but that much space can account for far less water space on larger tanks


----------

